# Turn Signals both blink when engine placed in park



## zionlion02 (Jul 28, 2005)

Hi All,

This was driving me nuts. When I would park the car (2000 ALtima GXE) both turn signals would blink 2 or three times ever 20 seconds or so. I couldn't for the life of me figure out why. It was doing it when I put the car in park, and continued it after I shut it off for a bit.

Could this have been a low gas warning beyond the dummy light on the dash? It seemed to have stopped after I got gas, but I can't possibly think of why the turn signals (almost like I turned on the hazards) would go on for that. I could not find any thing that was left on (lights, buttons, etc)


Any ideas? Thanks for the help!

--Bill


----------

